# Bad Thermostat



## hvacnewbee (Jun 5, 2009)

I have acondenser that isn't coming on. I can manually hit the contactor and it comes on fine. At the 24v wires coming off the furnace, I get about 6.4 volts. I get 26.6 volts coming off of the 24v transformer inside the furnace. I put my meter on the thermostat, and get 24v on the red wire, and the white and yellow wires. But when it calls for cold, I only get 6.4 volts on the yellow and white wires. Is it possible that the thermostat is dead. Everything else works, such as just having the fan on, and the heat works just fine. Just not cold. It also trips the 3v fuse on the furnace board. The thermostat is a White-Rodgers digital, 2 stage heat, 1 stage cool.

Any thought would be greatly appreciated. I have only been a tech for a few months and am still learning.


----------



## gene2 (Jun 5, 2009)

When set for cool, what is the voltage between yellow & common? White is for heat.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Nice try. This is a pro only site.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

He also isn't in the trade.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Stop picking on me Beenthere:sad:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

He posted this on the other site.

And said its his own A/C, but he just wants to make sure he doesn't get drugged threw the coals.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

beenthere said:


> He also isn't in the trade.



Found the thread you referred to----defiantly a HO.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Please post your question over at www.DIYChatroom.com. This site is for pros only.

Thanks.


----------

